# whats the hardest class you ever took?



## sh0x (Oct 9, 2006)

for me, the hardest class i ever took would probably be physics, i barely scrapped by with a D.


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

computer science in high school- never passed the whole year. and then accounting 300 level in college- dropped twice and ultimately changed majors cause of it.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Speech in the 7th grade, which I took to avoid the class I dreaded even more: P.E. (and avoided completely over the years through various means...I have never taken a communal shower or changed in a locker room.)

In college it was P.E. classes. (Which I chose based on my ability to endure them and avoid needing a shower afterward.)


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Hardest class I ever took was spatial statistics. The class only had 3 students at the end as everyone else dropped it. So we had a professor and a TA for 3 students.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Event Organisation nah jk Physiology to a certan extent.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Organic chemistry in college.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Psychobiology and Cal I


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

So far, it's the Pre-Calculus class I took my Junior year of high school. I used to be really good at math, getting As, but I got an F the first quarter. Then a B, then two Cs. It was so ridiculously hard. If only I had taken AP Stats instead...


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

My worst class was Grade 11 Chemistry. I wound up with a 47. The teacher had some mercy on me and bumped me to a 50 for a pass.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Dang, I wish 50 was passing at my HS! It was 65.


----------



## bucknut12 (Apr 18, 2006)

At the time, honors english in 10th grade. I got so caught up in anxiety that I turned in a blank 5 page paper, with only a cover page to make it look like I did it. The first page of the blank paper, I wrote that I was sorry for wasting your time.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Phoebus said:


> ^ Dang, I wish 50 was passing at my HS! It was 65.


Right before I got to high school, they got rid of Ds, so you had to have at least a 73 to pass. They changed it to a 70 my Senior year!


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

Accounting and Chemistry (in college)


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

General Chemistry. I took it as a summer course and flat-out failed. Luckily it was at a community college and not my regular university so it didn't transfer to my GPA.

And math in general (save for geometry) tends to be insanely hard for me.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Either Ancient Greek 202 (Plato's Apology) or Latin Satire (Horace/Juvenal).

I'm taking both right now. FML.

Worst non-major class - physics or AP Comparative Politics (both were in high school).

I squeaked by physics with a C. I got an A in Comp. Poli., but let me tell you, that A was fought for tooth and nail with _hours_ of homework, essays, reading _The Economist_ every week and watching _PBS World News _every day.


----------



## sadsurvivor (Dec 5, 2008)

Biochemistry (didn't pass). I did manage to pass organic chemistry I and II with a B and a C.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Hmm. History of the Modern Middle East (so many naaaaames), or Statistics for the Life Sciences, which I am taking right now. 

I just don't grasp the bigger picture in statistics, I never understand why I am applying any given method. That and I haven't paid attention to lecture in over a month.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Women's Studies in University and 10th grade math.


----------



## midnight77 (Jan 13, 2009)

Boolean algebra with digital logic, don't ask. i still don't understand either but pasted.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I generally stay away from classes that are hard.

But I've found anything that involved memorization to be difficult.


----------



## tribute311 (Apr 8, 2008)

general biology in college: D+


----------



## bbarn (Dec 22, 2007)

chemistry, ooh i hated that class


----------



## MissChocolateMilkshake (Jul 25, 2004)

Public speaking
chemistry
macro/micro econimics


----------



## Jinnix (Jul 6, 2006)

Elementary Statistics


----------



## earthgirl7 (Aug 7, 2006)

haha for me it was art class (beginning drawing) believe it or not. Hard for me because of how time-intensive it was; honestly I feel like it just blew about all other classes away in reference to this aspect (I've been a full-time student since spring of 07 and usually struggle in order to maintain A's... just one of the weird things I'm a perfectionist about). As for art, it was perhaps one of the, if not *the* lowest A i've ever gotten thus far, because I left myself with barely any time to do the final and got a horrible grade on it.


----------



## bflygirl (Mar 13, 2009)

linguistics


----------



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

bucknut12 said:


> At the time, honors english in 10th grade. I got so caught up in anxiety that I turned in a blank 5 page paper, with only a cover page to make it look like I did it. The first page of the blank paper, I wrote that I was sorry for wasting your time.


I'm sorry I laughed at that. LOL what grade did u get on it?


----------



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

So far it would have to be calculus for me, but I'm still taking my entry level courses.... sigh I got a long road ahead of me.


----------



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

modern linguistics. i took the course in college because i thought i wanted to be a cognitive scientist. BIG MISTAKE! I passed though.


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Chemistry (11th Grade) and Physics (12th Grade)


----------



## scaredtolive (Mar 19, 2009)

Philosophy 305. Nothing is right nothing is wrong.


----------



## Rasputin_1 (Oct 27, 2008)

advanced econometrics


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

bucknut12 said:


> At the time, honors english in 10th grade. I got so caught up in anxiety that I turned in a blank 5 page paper, with only a cover page to make it look like I did it. The first page of the blank paper, I wrote that I was sorry for wasting your time.


In college I once stopped going to an English class because I so embarrassed about my writing.


----------



## Arkturus (Dec 10, 2006)

Math 421 Abstract Algebra II

And I'm taking it right now, along with Math 430 Anvanced Calculus which is almost as hard.


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

College Biology... let's just say I'll be taking it again. >.< I had to drop it.


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

Freaking Economics! That crap is so confusing and my teacher didn't even speak English that well. Screw Keynesian!!!!!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Physics II (the second of three) - electricity, circuits, etc.
The class was FIVE quarter credit hours with a ONE credit hour lab AND a recitation class.
I called that teacher the "recitation officer" :lol.
We had an unprecedented two days off due to blizzards and that information was never put on exams and it was easy.

A solid 25% of the class got a D or lower, including me.
The sick thing is, the material was not hard - the professor was Julius Sumner Miller x 10, you know - they've been at it too long and think we should be as good.

It was the only class I chose NOT to retake - I had to have 2 Ds or less total to graduate.

The grading scale was (I kid you not):
86-100 A
71-85 B
53-70 C
43-52 D
<43 EPIC FAIL


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Community Organization. The professor was a jerk. Also, the book sucked especially that one written in the 1960's about protesting. The guy was on acid when he wrote it. It was over everyone's head. The tests sucked in that class. I couldn't even study for them. I probably would of flunked the class it wasn't for the project we all had to do. We did ours on Domestic abuse. We had experts come to campus to speak. We ended up getting an A. So that pulled my grade up to a C. I waited until the last semester to take it, because I heard eveyone's nightmare stories about it. Then the day my grade report was suppose to come by mail the stupid mailman went in the ditch. So I ended up driving 34 miles to look at the grades posted outside of the classroom. I was really nervous about it.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

in high school I thought I was a genius, that I could get no worse than a B. Then I took pre-calc my senior year and reality slapped me in the face. I got out for second semester and ended up doing aiding, picked a random teacher I had before and it turned out to be a freshmen class, that was alot of fun(sarcasm for those who don't get it).


----------



## beautibelle (Dec 13, 2008)

Theoretical quantum chemistry. Something about a particle in a box and how i*x i*= i ???


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

beautibelle said:


> Theoretical quantum chemistry. Something about a particle in a box and how i*x i*= i ???


Man, I love that kinda stuff. I must be the only odd one out of the group here on the forums, though, for choosing to major in physics.

Anyway, P.E. was, without a doubt, the most frustrating class I've ever taken.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

hyacinth_dragon said:


> modern linguistics. i took the course in college because i thought i wanted to be a cognitive scientist. BIG MISTAKE! I passed though.


Haha ME TOO. I only passed because the professor curved the grades like mad.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Chemistry


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Boxing


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I've never taken a linguistics course, but why is it so hard?


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

Physics. I hate physics!! Eff you newton!

:heart Chemistry :heart Algebra :heart Biology :heart Economics :heart


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

Probably quantitative chemical analysis or biochemistry. Both were so boring. The huge curve saved me. I think the average test score was in the 50s.


----------



## lissette (Jan 20, 2009)

Either organic chemistry or calculus. I passed organic chemistry the first time. I had to take calculus 3 times! Failed the first time, got a C the second, and finally got an A my third and last time.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

first time I took a self-defense class I cried and ran out. after that I did okay but took it with other people because I was embarrassed


----------



## shelovescliche (Dec 17, 2006)

So far, gen chem in college. In hs I had no problem with it, but in college it's brutal, though probably more to the fact that there are only two professors, one of which has a 3-hour night class, and the other has such a strong accent that you can't understand him.

I have to take organic chem and a few other very difficult science courses in the fall, though, so I suppose my answer will change to one of those three by december.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

Calc II, during a summer session. That class was a BITC*


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Statistics. Ugh! I'm not exactly sure why I chose to take it since my major didn't require any math classes.


----------



## jaglionette (Mar 30, 2009)

Calc II; my prof was a mathematical genius and he just didn't understand why the class didn't just inherently know calculus.


----------



## jaglionette (Mar 30, 2009)

It seems like a lot of people with SAD have issues in PE class. I wonder why? It was always my favorite...


----------



## radicalA (Apr 1, 2009)

in terms of actually difficulty, psychology as i just couldn't remember all the studies, well i still can't as i'm still in it. and in terms of social anxiety, PE and english because of all the interaction.



jaglionette said:


> It seems like a lot of people with SAD have issues in PE class. I wonder why? It was always my favorite...


i think because you have to run around and put attention on yourself, plus i was with some right idiots in my group.


----------



## jaglionette (Mar 30, 2009)

that makes sense. I guess pe was the only thing I was confident at being good at in school


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I haven't taken PE since my Freshman year of high school. I remember it being worthless. What I would do the whole time was just walk around the gym the entire time with two friends - one who was in love with me but who later became gay.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

I did the same in PE, we had out 15 minute mandatory exercies and then I went the hang out with the small group that would rather read game magazines and play with a hackey sack than do any sports, this was my prefencece though and not all SA, as I hate most sports in general.


----------



## camelotprod (Apr 3, 2009)

My college Speech class was probably the hardest on me psychologically, but I would have done just fine in the class had delivering speeches not been a part of it.

Academically, high school chemistry and AP Calculus I/II were extremely difficult. I was very proud of my 36% on the final exam in my Calc class! I still managed to pass the class with a C though.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

kenny87 said:


> I did the same in PE, we had out 15 minute mandatory exercies and then I went the hang out with the small group that would rather read game magazines and play with a hackey sack than do any sports, this was my prefencece though and not all SA, as I hate most sports in general.


Hey, I'm also from Louisville. I hate sports, too.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

I see you go to U of L, I actually went to middle school at noe middle school, which is like right by there I think.


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm only a sophomore, but I'm in engineering the classes are getting tougher. So far my hardest class has been CHE (chemical process principles). It was just a different way of thinking and I didn't really grasp it. I had to retake the class. :/


----------



## valley_girl1919 (Jun 18, 2007)

I lovedddd economics..macro and micro, but statistics on the other hand was a bit more difficult.


----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

I've had quite a few "hard" classes maybe because I just wasn't motivated enough to study, or I hated it so much that I didn't really put the effort into studying.

Computer science: computer architecture, algorithms, C programming
Math: 2nd year calculus, linear algebra, discrete math

I also failed introductory psychology, retook it to get a D. I think there's something seriously wrong with me. I even studied for that course.


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

Possibly linear algebra II. Ten weeks of coordinate transformations, eigenvalues, and other strange things squeezed into a five week half-quarter over the summer. At 9AM. 5 days a week. With a professor who was both extremely boring and slightly insane. And who assigned homework and/or had quizzes _every single class_. Hell.

Got an A, though.

Too bad I don't remember a damn thing from it.

_edit:_ Microelectronics II was pretty bad too. I believe that literally no-one actually understood anything that was going on. I couldn't even tell you what the class was about. Yet, somehow we all passed. Strange.


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

pita said:


> I generally stay away from classes that are hard.
> 
> But I've found anything that involved memorization to be difficult.


*sigh*

What was cosine again? opp/hyp, or was it opp/adj? nono... that's sine... no wait, sin is hyp/opp... ooh ooops no no that's the inverse of sin, sin is backwards of that.. ooh crap, what's tan again? where was I? ... Now how do I use the calculator to find the angle of a given ratio, do I press the function key first or the x^-1? or is it the other way around? Wait what... is this the method for the ratio given, or the angle given?


----------



## sh0x (Oct 9, 2006)

Metallic said:


> I'm only a sophomore, but I'm in engineering the classes are getting tougher. So far my hardest class has been CHE (chemical process principles). It was just a different way of thinking and I didn't really grasp it. I had to retake the class. :/


i'm in engineering too. i would love to tell you that the classes get easier in your later years, but they don't.


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

Applied Probability and Statistics, Computer Graphics. I flunked these although I did manage to make a B and an A respectively, after repeating them.

Survey of Programming Languages, Linear Algebra, Physics II. These I actually passed with good grades but my god was that a pain in the a** to study, especially all in one semester


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

Oh, and how could I forget Discrete Mathematics II? That probably was the hardest for me. I took it twice and second time barely made a C.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Chemisery.

It's not a word, but it's true.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Fireflylight (Sep 2, 2004)

a statistics research class


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

thieves and mages.
they're good in the end, but you struggle a long time before that.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I have to add Microeconomics to that list. I really hope that employers care more about your total GPA than individual grades.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Probably either international finance, international economics or strategic management.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

A level chemistry. Man., that class was tough like constipation on a hot summer day !

I started at a B, and swam right down to C-. Heck the class is so terrible that the teacher has to keep on adding +3 and +5 to our marks just to make sure the whole class doesn't fail !

Its like, no matter how hard I study, no matter how much I "think" I wrote the correct answer, I cannot get a paper above 67 % , and at times am struggling to keep it at 50%.

And the biggest kicks is.. I am completely Acing physics and biology.

I know my transcripts for college chemistry will suck , but I'm hoping to pull a miracle for the actual A level exams.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Drama, just couldn't cope with the group work


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

speeeeech - -i haven't taken it in college yet, im really dreading it ;(


----------



## Brax (Jun 15, 2005)

Medieval f'n lit.


----------

